# Continuing to work for company whilst in Australia



## CatFitz (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi, I have a working holiday visa and am looking into whether I can continue to work for my current UK company whilst there. I understand that they would have to sponsor me, which would be a different visa, but if they have an Australia office, is it possible to register me as an employee of the Australia office and maintain the job that I am doing?

Separately, if I freelance for the UK company, would I pay taxes in the UK rather than Australia and does this change past the six month mark as I have seen online - you pay the resident tax rate at that point? 

Any information would be useful!


----------

